# Lunch....



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I work as a sub for a lot of different plumbing and electrical contractors on the excavation side of our business. I was raised on three square meals a day, with 15 minute breaks at 10 am and 3 pm. This was working with my Dad who was a building contractor. I have noticed that some guys never stop for lunch or breaks, some go to a cafe or fast food every day, some stand by their truck and eat a granola bar or a simple sandwich.

What do you?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I was the worlds worst about not stopping, one more call, a little more this, my son is glad I am not on the truck with him now, he gets lunch.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I usually stopped every day ,either fast food or cafe (all you can eat) a buddy of mine carries a sack ,35 plus yrs 5 to 8 bucks a day ,do the math???


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Lunch when it's slow, money when I can get it.


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just depends on what needs to get done by when. If I miss my lunch or breaks on one day, I don't feel so bad about taking a little longer another day. I don't cheat the boss and it all comes out in the wash I think.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If I was in the middle of nowhere I would cook on a little propane grill. I hate bagged lunch. I like eating in a restaurant or home. I deserve a good break.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> If I was in the middle of nowhere I would cook on a little propane grill. I hate bagged lunch. I like eating in a restaurant or home. I deserve a good break.


I think you'd get along real good riding around in the truck with me and my brother. We try to either eat at home or at a cafe. We also will eat bag lunches but I hate them with a passion. Really don't care if I ever eat another cold ham sandwich ever again in my life at this point.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

When I'm having a busy day , i usually forget to eat until I'm on my way home.
Then if I stop for a bite to eat I ruin my apatite for dinner.
That makes the Boss aka wife very grumpy.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I prefer to eat at about 10am or so and then just go the rest of the day. Seems like If I stop at noon for lunch I lose my drive for the afternoon. That said I had to hold an excavator in his machine at noon today at the point of my shovel, it hit noon and he said lunch. We had a trench open and rain rolling in and I was not gonna stand in the rain later so he could go get a burger now. He wasn't real happy but we got the line reconnected about 10 minutes before the rain hit.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I bring a bag full of good stuff the wife fixes up for me and eat lite through most of the day...

Stop around noon for a lite lunch...

I'm a big boy trying to get smaller so if I wait to long I'm ready for a mega meal...
Then the day goes into slow motion...

But munching on carrots, cucumber slices or something like that cruising down the road between calls keeps me going nice...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I find that coffee kills the appetite....but I try to stop to grab something small.....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

When I smoked, I would survive all day on coffee and cigs and be gtg. But now I eat MRE's or I go to a resturant but I have to eat. If I don't my blood sugar drops and it's a good day for no one at that point.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I rarely stop for lunch. Maybe once a week at the most...usually after my phone rings a one too many times from people wanting to know how soon I'll be ready for my next call


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

bartnc37 said:


> I prefer to eat at about 10am or so and then just go the rest of the day. Seems like If I stop at noon for lunch I lose my drive for the afternoon. That said I had to hold an excavator in his machine at noon today at the point of my shovel, it hit noon and he said lunch. We had a trench open and rain rolling in and I was not gonna stand in the rain later so he could go get a burger now. He wasn't real happy but we got the line reconnected about 10 minutes before the rain hit.:thumbup:


Can't the excavater see that rain is coming? People make such a big deal about eating lunch at noon. I eat when I'm hungry, & depends on how busy the day is gonna be. If I'm busy, I don't eat, & will carry a banana or Granola bar. But for the life of me, unless it is a huge job where your not gettin done anytime soon, (which it wasn't in this case), I can't fathom the backhoe operator having to quit right at noon for lunch, when your trying to beat the rain. When you got a small business, that could be the difference between making a nice profit, or losing your a$$.

Another thing that drives me crazy is when the helpers or employees don't want to go to subway (just using subway as example), cuz they had that yesterday, or day before. So instead they drive 5 more miles out of way, to another fast food joint, & then want their lunch break to start when they get back with food. When they ask me where I want to eat, I say wherever the wheels on the truck have to turn around the least amount, to get there. If subway is around the corner, & its quickest place to get food, I'll eat there 10 days in a row. Big deal, they got more than 1 item on the menu. I got bigger fish to fry, than worry about my food tasting perfect, or having to eat exactly what I felt like at the moment.

Thats why bag lunch is the best, but not everyone will take time in advance to plan for that.

Personally I go through phases, where I will brown bag my lunch each day. But its tough to take too much time when running service, cuz you never know if the next job will go well or not. And if the wife didn't buy the lunch meat, & bread, I aint making a lunch. Simple as that.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Depends on if I ate breakfast or not. Usually if I do it could be fast food, BBQ, Boston Market stuff like that. I can't bring a lunch. Tommy, if you're ever on State Road 40 on the west side of 75 there is a guy in a yellow trailer behind Glen Miller Reality. Like you would go to Gander Mountain. Best BBQ ever. He does competitions and all.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

In CA, if the company allows an hourly employee to go 5 hours or more without at least a 30 minute lunch off the clock, you will be having a VERY serious $$$$$$$$$$$ discussion with the state labor board; and yes the do audit time cards and schedules to check up on this.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

grandpa said:


> In CA, if the company allows an hourly employee to go 5 hours or more without at least a 30 minute lunch off the clock, you will be having a VERY serious $$$$$$$$$$$ discussion with the state labor board; and yes the do audit time cards and schedules to check up on this.


I get docked 30 minutes for lunch every day...just rarely use it. 

No doubt St. Peter will thank me for my diligence come judgement day...no one else ever has :laughing:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I love this thread. Untill June of this year I rarely, if ever, took lunch. always said " Lunch is for Sissy's" (politically correct reference made). Anyhow, took a job with a mechanical contractor with mandatory 15 min. break in a.m. & 30 min lunch break. I've NEVER had to adhere to this guideline & it's driving me nuts! Can I get in trouble if I decide to work through either break period? We clockin with FOB's & hours are turned in manually by foremen each week. Not trying to be an ass-kisser, I just find that at 48 years old the 30 min break takes longer for me to get back from than it used to.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> When I smoked, I would survive all day on coffee and cigs and be gtg. But now I eat MRE's or I go to a resturant but I have to eat. If I don't my blood sugar drops and it's a good day for no one at that point.



Exactly....extra sugar in the coffee is my drug of choice.:thumbup:

And dear geezus help anyone that doesn't have Half & Half..


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

mccmech said:


> I love this thread. Untill June of this year I rarely, if ever, took lunch. always said " Lunch is for Sissy's" (politically correct reference made). Anyhow, took a job with a mechanical contractor with mandatory 15 min. break in a.m. & 30 min lunch break. I've NEVER had to adhere to this guideline & it's driving me nuts! Can I get in trouble if I decide to work through either break period? We clockin with FOB's & hours are turned in manually by foremen each week. Not trying to be an ass-kisser, I just find that at 48 years old the 30 min break takes longer for me to get back from than it used to.


Depends on the state....some are required to see that you are rested, others leave it to the business.
If the state requires it, you can get in trouble because the business can get reported for not following the law.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to eat a good breakfast at 10 am then work non stop till done. Now I get a break at 10 and hour lunch at noon.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Can't the excavater see that rain is coming?


Guess I got you on that one. It doesn't rain in south Idaho.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Something I have seriously considered putting in the van is a microwave.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I eat a big breakfast at 5 30 then i have my "lunch" at 10 for 15 mins or so and thats it until dinner. As others have stated, I find if i have lunch at midday as well i get sluggish and tired and lose my edge. I also find you need that 5 or 6 hour momentum for some jobs. I hate hate hate stopping when on a roll!!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Something I have seriously considered putting in the van is a microwave.


I always had a microwave and a generator in my truck, the rest of the trades would line up to use it.

Now I work for the railroad and I get paid for lunch, so I'll spend a half hour grilling food for the crew everyday if the weather is good.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I want separation. I need to get away and shut down. Sometimes 30 minutes is all I need or want. I will stop each day at some type of restaurant and eat lunch to step back and refocus. My day is similar to everybody else’s day it ends when it ends. My last call of the day is treated like my first call of the day. I am never in a hurry nor will I by pass one of my steps to get done early. Each customer will receive the same treatment as another customer. If the customer has a place to go I will reschedule so I can give that customer what he or she deserves. If I do have something personal to do I will do the same with a customer and reschedule. Taking time for lunch verses burnout seems a small price to pay.

I am willing to place a large bet that those who do not stop for lunch sometimes that the sometimes is more than less. I will also bet that patience is thin towards the end of the day with customers and employees. Lunch may seem like a small deal it isn’t. It is also a huge deal when we place staying healthy , your body needs more than 1 mean a day.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Breakfast, what is this thing?.....oh, is that where you purposefully schedual that nice old lady first thing in the morning because she won't let you leave until you eat and drink something?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I pack whatever I or the wife can put toghether. I eat through out the day, no resting or stopping. I then eat a really nice, large dinner. 

I don;t buy lunch unless I am on a large job with employees that I treat, still we do not leave, the lunch is brought to us and we take a break.

I hate stopping to eat, it is annoying and expensive.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

I usually eat a large breakfast in the morning. I rarely stop to take an actual "lunch break" but will eat a granola bar or eat some fruit sometime during the day. I have noticed most guys tend to drag their feet after taking lunch, as if it is hard to restart the second part of the day.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

When I have my lunch.. I want peaceful lunch with my newspapers and I take out my hearing aid.... silence is golden..


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

It isn't something I'll schedule. Lunch is whenever I'm hungry. If I'm on a job,I never pull off. I usually don't notice odd I'm busy working. 

In service you need to be flexible.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I rarely stop to take a lunch! Normally I grab something on the way to the next call!


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

What's lunch. Is that the bag of chips and dp I get on the way to the next job


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I bring a lunch everyday. Always the same two tuna sandwiches. And whatever fruit my wife packs. Half gal. Of water and half gal. Of juice. Keeps it flexible for whatever the day brings. I hated jobs where they make you take an hour lunch!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I done 30 minute lunches all my life. The company I last worked for mandatory a full hour the last year I was there. I all but begged the owner to let me do my half hour but no dice. Man what a waste. But inspector is coming what then? Had to stop.:furious:
On my own I take a break everyday but often it's just that and the time is when I get to it. Sometimes a convenient store burrito otw to next job or if I have time I stop and eat at home or fast food. But always back at it even if it's checking the job board. Grab a Gatorade and otw again.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Epox said:


> I done 30 minute lunches all my life. The company I last worked for mandatory a full hour the last year I was there. I all but begged the owner to let me do my half hour but no dice. Man what a waste. But inspector is coming what then? Had to stop.:furious:
> On my own I take a break everyday but often it's just that and the time is when I get to it. Sometimes a convenient store burrito otw to next job or if I have time I stop and eat at home or fast food. But always back at it even if it's checking the job board. Grab a Gatorade and otw again.



I think I got a little heartburn just reading about them.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

LMAO, yup and of course the good ol gas rumble. I think it's funny you knew exactly what I was reffering to. I knew Allsups had a few stores in Oklahoma but maybe more than I'm aware of by now.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Epox said:


> LMAO, yup and of course the good ol gas rumble. I think it's funny you knew exactly what I was reffering to. I knew Allsups had a few stores in Oklahoma but maybe more than I'm aware of by now.



I spent my summers split between Portales and Tuccumcari, I know the Allsups well, best slushies in the world. At least if you can take the brain freeze.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You were in my neck of the woods for sure. What were you doing there? Did you come to Roswell?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Grandma in Portales, cousins in Clovis, aunt uncle cousins in Tuccumcari, aunt in Las Cruces. Family ranch near Springer. I spent every summer until I started working, or at least paying work in NM. 

I drove through Roswell every summer and Christmas for years. Now I live on the other side on NM.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

For most of the first decade that I've been doing plumbing it involved skipping lunch, or having the occasional with the other guy or two. 

One day an older guy told me that "You young guys are always go, go, go. Someday you will realize you gained little by skipping lunch. Then you will slow down and learn that its more important to eat, and take a little break." 

Now that I am on my own I do try and stop when I can, and take a lunch. Going 120 mph day in and day out hurts in the long run, and how much is actually gained. 

There is a mixture of fast-food, come home sit down, meet with a friend for lunch. The last is my favorite.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You'll have to stop in sometime, I'd be honored meet you and buy you a steak or enchilada.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

So my first two years it was forced lunch, literally my boss would make me eat half his sandwich or have a banana even if I wasn't hungry. I think it's cause he was union trained he always made sure we took brakes. My next boss didn't pay 1 hour for lunch and I don't really eat lunch so I would work through and claim the hour as ot, then I guess he saw the $ add up so he ordered me to take lunch. Without fail the office would call me at 12:00 to go do something I would then explain that it will have to wait an hour or so because driving there is not lunch at 12 I stopped the engine / put the tools down well that lasted 2 weeks. From then on it was 5 hrs ot minimum every week 

I find that I am much more productive if I don't eat lunch, I do stop for a snack if I feel hungry and if I'm working with someone who eats lunch they can eat it in between jobs but for me a meal really slows me down. On jobsites I give an hour break but for me maybe a 20 minute power nap and I'm good to go.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

mccmech said:


> I love this thread. Untill June of this year I rarely, if ever, took lunch. always said " Lunch is for Sissy's" (politically correct reference made). Anyhow, took a job with a mechanical contractor with mandatory 15 min. break in a.m. & 30 min lunch break. I've NEVER had to adhere to this guideline & it's driving me nuts! Can I get in trouble if I decide to work through either break period? We clockin with FOB's & hours are turned in manually by foremen each week. Not trying to be an ass-kisser, I just find that at 48 years old the 30 min break takes longer for me to get back from than it used to.


Unless you want all the other emloyees calling you a suck pump, ass kiss ect take lunch and break. If not you will get black balled.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I need fuel to get through my day. Since this is the center of the world for good food:whistling2:, I have a lunch spot for many areas where I work. I try to eat light and healthy now that I am getting older, but there are exceptions:
-Sausage and peppers at Defontes, Prociutto and mozz at Leone's, Tuscany sandwich at Fairway, pizza at L&B or DaVincis, Pastrami at Katz' or 2nd avenue deli, original Nathans at Coney Island, roast beef w/mozz, onions and gravy at John's Deli, souvlaki at Spartan.
The problem is I do a lot of work, at night, in schools in bad neighborhoods by myself. Then I'll bring food with me. 
My body can't deal with fast food anymore.
No problem with getting back to work after a good lunch.
My employees are impressed with the Zagat survey in my head, and enjoy going for lunch with me and don't mind staying at work a little later.
You are all welcome to reach out to me if you are in these parts to check some of these places out.
BKLYN/PLUMB: any places I missed?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> I need fuel to get through my day. Since this is the center of the world for good food:whistling2:, I have a lunch spot for many areas where I work. I try to eat light and healthy now that I am getting older, but there are exceptions:
> -Sausage and peppers at Defontes, Prociutto and mozz at Leone's, Tuscany sandwich at Fairway, pizza at L&B or DaVincis, Pastrami at Katz' or 2nd avenue deli, original Nathans at Coney Island, roast beef w/mozz, onions and gravy at John's Deli, souvlaki at Spartan.
> The problem is I do a lot of work, at night, in schools in bad neighborhoods by myself. Then I'll bring food with me.
> My body can't deal with fast food anymore.
> ...


Cruel, man...lol

There's a cinnamon roll made and sold at Jewish bakerys--weighs about 12oz and is thick like bread. Only one other place---Bea's Bakery in SFV---has it outside of NYC area. I've looked...

I might take you up on that invite, as long as you are buying.....


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I use to not eat lunch or just eat junk, now I eat at regular times healthier, got push back that Blood suger imbalance that started to creep up on me.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Epox said:


> You'll have to stop in sometime, I'd be honored meet you and buy you a steak or enchilada.


If I ever stop by on my way to Tucson from here, it will definitely be Mexican food I want to stop for. No good Mexican food where I am now.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

We'll fix that enchilada embalance real quick.:thumbsup: Top it off with a hot sopapilla dripping with fresh honey.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Too hot to eat lunch. We usually eat in the morning before it gets scorching. Gotta love Texas summers


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Epox said:


> We'll fix that enchilada embalance real quick.:thumbsup: Top it off with a hot sopapilla dripping with fresh honey.


I had an aunt from NM (died two years ago)...her green enchiladas were too hot to eat  (and I _like_ hot). Some of that NM cooking pushes the envelope, brother :yes:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Subway is pretty good!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I had an aunt from NM (died two years ago)...her green enchiladas were too hot to eat  (and I _like_ hot). Some of that NM cooking pushes the envelope, brother :yes:


Heh, the first burn is tolerable, the 2nd is the killer.:blink: 
I agree though, I like it hot but I don't eat fire, tears me up too bad.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I had an aunt from NM (died two years ago)...her green enchiladas were too hot to eat  (and I _like_ hot). Some of that NM cooking pushes the envelope, brother :yes:


If you sit down and desperately hope for a splashback it's too hot.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> If you sit down and desperately hope for a splashback it's too hot.


now that's funny, right there.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Theres a hot sauce i got in wyoming called devils piss, now thats hot mad with habanero peppers. Talking about chiles supposibly their one in the jungle thats so hot if you eat it, it will demolish your intestens its so hot that the naitives their use it as a numbing medicine when they have to cut someones limb, strange though its hot but will numb you


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

In CT by law _"No person shall be required to work for seven and one-half or more consecutive hours without a period of at least thirty consecutive minutes for a meal. Such period shall be given at some time after the first two hours of work and before the last two hours."_ http://www.ctdol.state.ct.us/wgwkstnd/laws-regs/statute31-51ii.html

I am required to be "Punched Out" on the clock for 30 minutes of each shift whether I want a lunch or not. Sorry I'm not donating 30 minutes of my time...


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I like to drive and eat. If I'm on a job I will take a break. The customer mite say something now and then. I don't care. Eating is very important.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I never eat lunch. Unless I'm planning on hitting happy hour after work. That's good advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Every time I had a helper. They would always say they had no money. Yet always wanted to stop at fast food places. I didn't mind stopping. Just gave them the clue about cost, health and time.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Tunafish with shalots and celery on twelve grain toast ! Little bit of mayo!:thumbsup:


----------

